# Yellow Faced 7A28?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Have we discussed this one on the bay yet folks? :lookaround:

Item 260816294591

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Have we discussed this one on the bay yet folks? :lookaround:
> 
> Item 260816294591


What are you referring to, Mike ? :huh:



> The yellow dial has been touched up.


It's not alone. :thumbsdown: Check out item # 270779886762. Another *botch*-artist's attempt at 're-touching'. :artist:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

There have been other equally badly-botched 7A28 paint-jobs recently too. :artist:

Check out this 7A28-6000 'Bishop' which was re-listed over and over, until some mug punter finally fell for it. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160608049122#ht_3874wt_934





































Slight problem with over-spray ? :drool:

The buyer left the following feedback: Perfect---- best vendor +++ .... Something fishy going on there, methinks. :bull*******:


----------



## 7A28lvr (May 19, 2011)

tixntox said:


> Have we discussed this one on the bay yet folks? :lookaround:
> 
> Item 260816294591
> 
> Mike


Could someone please explain to me how the 3 and 9 o'clock subdials ended up looking as they do.


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

It seems IMHO not all 7A38s are beauty queens :Troll:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mollydog said:


> It seems IMHO not all 7A38s are beauty queens :Troll:


We are talking 7A*2*8's here, Robert. :groan:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

7A28lvr said:


> Could someone please explain to me how the 3 and 9 o'clock subdials ended up looking as they do.












Possibly water ingress though the pusher seals (both sides), which sometimes manifests itself as staining on the sub-dials.



> The yellow dial has been touched up.


Possibly then leading to blistering and some paint loss, which the seller has tried to re-touch - and failed. :thumbsdown:


----------



## 7A28lvr (May 19, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> 7A28lvr said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone please explain to me how the 3 and 9 o'clock subdials ended up looking as they do.
> ...


 Paul, Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

7A28lvr said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > 7A28lvr said:
> ...


Thought we were talking 7A38S Paul, much the same :derisive:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

At least the seller was honest about the touch up and everyone is staying away in droves because of it :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> At least the seller was honest about the touch up and everyone is staying away in droves because of it ....


The seller is being slightly less than honest about something else though ....











> The red and blue outer bezel includes a tachometer scale.


The yellow faced 7A28-710A as this purports to be, (as opposed to the similar appearing gold-faced 7A28-7030) ....

should be fitted with a black Tachymeter bezel (p/n 82390064) as opposed to the Pepsi version that is fitted. Like this:










In fact, it isn't even the correct Pepsi bezel for the other 7A28-703x models.

I wouldn't mind betting the insert is 6139 - probably a repro' part, to boot. :hammer:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> In fact, it isn't even the correct Pepsi bezel for the other 7A28-703x models.
> 
> I wouldn't mind betting the insert is 6139 - probably a repro' part, to boot. :hammer:


This fitment of 6139 repro' bezel inserts seems to be a fairly common bodge, used by the Filipino watch-botchers. :hammer:

Not only seen on the 7A28-7100 with the badly re-touched sub-dials (which Bruce and I had already discussed offline) ....



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> It's not alone. :thumbsdown: Check out item # 270779886762. Another *botch*-artist's attempt at 're-touching'. :artist:












.... but another, item # 260814597069 which at first glance, looks rather more original and unmolested:










Here's how the bezel insert in a 7A28-7100 *should* look. Note the word TACHYMETER font / positioning:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mollydog said:


> Thought we were talking 7A38s Paul, much the same :derisive:


:lookaround: Anybody (other than Robert :derisive think we ought to start a 7A*2*8 Franken spotting thread ? :butcher:


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


>


They've used tipex to touch up the dials :shocking: !


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

that poor ruined 'bishop' :black eye: :black eye: :angry2:


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Moustachio said:


> that poor ruined 'bishop' :black eye: :black eye: :angry2:


If I hadnâ€™t been bared from this thread, i think i could have been quite constructive :big_boss:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mollydog said:


> If I hadnâ€™t been *bared* from this thread ....


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Moustachio said:


> that poor ruined 'bishop' :black eye: :black eye: :angry2:


Many a bishop has been ruined due to "touching up"! :angel_not:

Glad to see a full and frank discussion.

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Have we discussed this one on the bay yet folks? :lookaround:
> 
> Item 260816294591
> 
> Mike


That one sold for the opening bid price of $99, incidentally.

How about item # 230648554288 ?

Looks horrible, but it is (the basis of) a 'Ripley' Aliens 7A28-7000 (minus its pusher extension and bracelet).


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Good luck finding those parts...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > Have we discussed this one on the bay yet folks? :lookaround:
> ...


That could be an interesting project (if I didn't have too many already!) 

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Apart from a couple of beaters I have never really gone for a watch off the bay and looking through some of the ones shown up on the forum I really cant understand why anyone would. That one here looks like something someone picked up out the tool drawer in the shed.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

robert75 said:


> Apart from a couple of beaters I have never really gone for a watch off the bay and looking through some of the ones shown up on the forum I really cant understand why anyone would.


Because there are also plenty of nice examples to choose from, as well.

Here's a nice example of a 7A28-7049 which ended on eBay in the USA, last night: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200632798800&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3159wt_1082










That one made $293.88 US - approx. Â£179.85

Now say compare that to this very similar 7A28-7040 on eBay in the UK: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290590228601&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1076










.... which made Â£149 by comparison. You pays your money, you takes your choice. :umnik2:


----------



## 7A28lvr (May 19, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> robert75 said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from a couple of beaters I have never really gone for a watch off the bay and looking through some of the ones shown up on the forum I really cant understand why anyone would.
> ...


In regards to the first example, my four month long quest to obtain a decent example of a 7A28-7049 (my first "real" watch) has ended. Thanks Paul.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

7A28lvr said:


> In regards to the first example, my four month long quest to obtain a decent example of a 7A28-7049 (my first "real" watch) has ended.


You won that one, Bruce ? :huh: I didn't recognize the winning bidder as your eBay ID :dontgetit:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been watching the prices of 7a28's for a while... and they are definately on the up ...

whether through misguidance/optimism or genuine and increasing rarity.

Lovely looking watches, I only have one currently, need more! Need a NOS Bishop preferably!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Moustachio said:


> I've been watching the prices of 7a28's for a while... and they are definately on the up ...
> 
> whether through misguidance/optimism or genuine and increasing rarity.


There have been (and still are) a number of the (questionably*) rare Aliens and Guigiaro 7A28's on eBay recently ....

.... with somewhat optimistic 'Buy it Now' asking prices. 

Take item # 160619972711 - a 7A28-5000 Guigiaro 'Steering wheel' - asking $1500 as a B-I-N. :shocking:

Compare that with item # 170672534000 - a similar N.O.S. 7A28-500A, currently bid to 200 Euros. :lookaround:

*I would hazard a guess from the number of N.O.S. examples 'creeping out of the woodwork' lately ....

That these were actually not very popular in sales terms in the mid-80's. That hardly makes them rare.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

yes, that Italian fella has another Giugiaro for rather large sums of money.. I've noticed his BIN price dropped recently, wonder if it will keep going down!

I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't sell well in the 80's.. I like them a lot for their unusualness and Giugiaro design (rather than their Aliens history), but they are definately an acquired taste!

Am loving th the 7a28's generally atm though... is this a slippery slope to a 7a38 obsession!!?!  :wink2:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have one of each now. I hope that's not an obsession! 

Mike


----------



## 7A28lvr (May 19, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> 7A28lvr said:
> 
> 
> > In regards to the first example, my four month long quest to obtain a decent example of a 7A28-7049 (my first "real" watch) has ended.
> ...


My friend James, a Rado enthusiast who can't quite understand my love of Seiko 7A28 quartz chronographs, sniped it for me (keeping the transaction away from the prying eyes of my wife) using Bidnapper. Bidnapper resides at the server level and thereby removes the slight risk of a local internet outage. To say that I was a bit nervous by the end of that auction is an understatement.


----------



## 7A28lvr (May 19, 2011)

Moustachio said:


> I've been watching the prices of 7a28's for a while... and they are definately on the up ...
> 
> whether through misguidance/optimism or genuine and increasing rarity.
> 
> Lovely looking watches, I only have one currently, need more! Need a NOS Bishop preferably!


Paul has been hearing me gripe about that very fact (especially regarding the prices of Seiko 7A28-7040/7049's) via email for the last two months.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

7A28lvr said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > 7A28lvr said:
> ...


I'm glad to read that you won it it, Bruce. :thumbsup:

I know it's probably closer to your self-imposed $300 limit, than you might have wanted to pay ....

but it's looks good in the seller's photos. I hope it turns out to be as good, if not better 'in the metal'. :man_in_love:

In case you were wondering, I decided to pass on that other 7A28-7040 on eBay UK. :schmoll:

Bearing in mind the little project I had it ear-marked for :butcher:, it just didn't make economic sense. :no:

PS - I started off using 'Bidnapper', but now I use 'AuctionSniper'. :naughty: Highly recommended. :good:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Some folks idea of 'A1' and my own are simply poles apart. :no:

eBay item # 120763841154 - a rather sorry looking 7A28-7010 :thumbsdown:










It doesn't get any better in the seller's other photos - much evidence of haphazard buffing. :butcher:


----------



## 7A28lvr (May 19, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Some folks idea of 'A1' and my own are simply poles apart. :no:
> 
> eBay item # 120763841154 - a rather sorry looking 7A28-7010 :thumbsdown:
> 
> ...


While I admit a personal fondness for the Seiko 7A28-7010 in it's pristine form, that particular example seems to have lived a hard life. Am I correct in assuming that battery acid leakage migrated causing the dial stain at the 1:30 position and the subsequent degradation of the lume, or can water intrusion through the pusher have the same effect?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

7A28lvr said:


> While I admit a personal fondness for the Seiko 7A28-7010 in it's pristine form ....


Me too, Bruce. That 7A28 model has tempted me on many an occasion. :wub:



7A28lvr said:


> Am I correct in assuming that battery acid leakage migrated causing the dial stain at the 1:30 position and the subsequent degradation of the lume, or can water intrusion through the pusher have the same effect?


I suspect that one is probably more likely to have suffered from moisture ingress at some point. 

Mind you, I've seen worse: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,11498.msg60768.html#msg60768



> I have a nice (7A27010 complete with original "speedtimer" bracelet but unfortunately the dial suffered in the past with a battery leak but apart from that it works perfect.












Note that one on eBay (item # 120763841154) is also fitted with the wrong 'Speedtimer' bracelet. It's a p/n AA58A off a JDM 7A28-7040. :thumbsdown:


----------

